# bees are so cool....



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice! I enjoy sitting and watching my bees also.


----------



## luka (May 23, 2012)

what are they doing when they going back and forth in the first hive thats shown


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

washboarding


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Yup! Washboarding! They are scrubbing, cleaning, polishing the hive...


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Fascinating!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice! I have a good friend that lives on a pond in Swanzey. Nice area for bees!


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Swanzey is a great place for bees! Does your friend have bees too? It seems like every time I turn around, I meet someone else in town who has bees!

Lisa
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

She doesn't have bees but I am trying to convince her!


----------

